# Why does every damn Disney movie make the main character an NF?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Just.......why?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I could elaborate but Disney is about fantasy and staying true to your morals. Seems pretty NF.


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

Seriously, do you see an NT singing any of those damn songs?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't see any NT and ST's with main roles. SP's come close second.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

marked174 said:


> Seriously, do you see an NT singing any of those damn songs?


They always make NT's the villians. They have a terrible history of making villians INTJ's.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

To draw from a lot of the parallels in life~ do you think any of the world's villains were NF? Fantasy can sometimes mirror reality.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of Disney movies, so maybe I don't enough to say, but I can't think of one lead character that really strikes me as NF....I always got an SF vibe from them.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> I'm not a big fan of Disney movies, so maybe I don't enough to say, but I can't think of one lead character that really strikes me as NF....I always got an SF vibe from them.


Hmmm...

Belle - INFP- Beauty and the Beast

Ariel- ENFP- The Little Mermaid

Alladin-ENFP.........

I can go all day


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Because NFs are misunderstood and underappreciated dreamers with hearts of gold, and INTJs are intimidating, scary, scary! It's easy for an audience to relate to NFs because people tend to see themselves as misunderstood, outside the norm, and as generally people-oriented, compassionate people.

It's easy to paint INTJs as villains because they seem distant in several ways; introversion has them living more isolated lives, iNtuition makes them sort of hard for most people to understand, and Thinking makes them seem cold. The audience can stay safely disconnected to that villain.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Aladdin is an ISFP, so is Simba and Mulan.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

inebriato said:


> Aladdin is an ISFP, so is Simba and Mulan.


bias much?


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> .
> 
> Belle - INFP- Beauty and the Beast
> 
> ...


Where is the Ne-aux in Belle? 

IDK...I'm not into Disney, so I suppose I am not the one to argue this... :laughing:
Although I think rowingineden makes a good point about the way movie characters are written in general, and maybe it's the cliches that make me reject NF typings for all characters who fit such a description.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Tridentus said:


> bias much?


I was just correcting and pointing out. There is many NF's in Disney, I am just claiming mine.


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

NF = compassionate, kind, misunderstood, imaginative, etc.

These are usually for kids and kids at heart. And imagination is pretty big for a lot of kids, who wouldn't like to have someone similar to you having adventures? And logic/rational thoughts aren't very compatible with some kids as entertainment.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> Where is the Ne-aux in Belle?
> 
> IDK...I'm not into Disney, so I suppose I am not the one to argue this... :laughing:
> Although I think rowingineden makes a good point about the way movie characters are written in general, and maybe it's the cliches that make me reject NF typings for all characters who fit such a description.


I think Belle is INFJ or ISFJ.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

^ makes more sense to me :happy:


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

I think it is because most kids are born more F than T ... to be able to read their parent's emotions and manipulate them better 

T grows as people grow up and become more hardened - as we go through the bumps that life brings, we also learn to fall out of touch with our emotions, so that it doesn't hurt as much along the way ...


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

inebriato said:


> Aladdin is an ISFP, so is Simba and Mulan.


I can see Simba as ISFP as and especially Mulan, but no way in hell is Alladin an ISFP. That guy is a definite E. I would accept ESFP, but definitely not ISFP with that guy.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

inebriato said:


> I think Belle is INFJ or ISFJ.


Come to think about it, she seems more INFJ.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Come to think about it, she seems more INFJ.


She reminds me more of the INFJs I know than the INFPs.


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

An INTJ Disney character would be hilarious.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Inverse said:


> To draw from a lot of the parallels in life~ do you think any of the world's villains were NF? Fantasy can sometimes mirror reality.


Yes. I think NF's can quite easily be evil. And I've heard it argued that Hitler and Osama bin Laden were both INFJ's. 

Famous INFJs - CelebrityTypes.com

In fact, on that website, NFs actually have the MOST 'evil' people. Obviously its all conjecture, but its an interesting perspective...


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

rowingineden said:


> It's easy to paint INTJs as villains because they seem distant in several ways; introversion has them living more isolated lives, iNtuition makes them sort of hard for most people to understand, and Thinking makes them seem cold. The audience can stay safely disconnected to that villain.


It's sad how applicable this is to real life.


----------



## Summery (Mar 29, 2014)

firedell said:


> I think Belle is INFJ or ISFJ.


Nope. She's pretty NF  
ABSOLUTELY no ISFJ!!!


https://38.media.tumblr.com/f666bc45715b091afac200eea2d81bde/tumblr_n5ovaxLXQh1sd40vio1_500.png

https://31.media.tumblr.com/4f863515210f4b73e5da69098d8cc6f9/tumblr_n1pmd4tVnI1t0twwxo1_500.gif

https://31.media.tumblr.com/bfaddf34f1f2104cebc2c301ffbe1ef4/tumblr_n1pmerXTAo1t0twwxo1_500.gif

She can't impossible be a Si.
-Si = want to find a place and stay there comfortably once settled
-Also: I have no one to talk to, very NF. I WISH THEIR WAS SOMEONE WITH WHO I CAN GO INTUITIVE. THERE'S NO ONE TO TALK TO. THERE'S ONLY SMALL TALK. I WANT MORE!!!!!!

Belle is full of the NF-crap =D


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

Inverse said:


> To draw from a lot of the parallels in life~ do you think any of the world's villains were NF? Fantasy can sometimes mirror reality.


Hitler and Bin Laden were both reportedly INFJs, there goes you NF baddies.


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

TheINFJ said:


> An INTJ Disney character would be hilarious.


A lot of fantasy/SciFi films' main character is INTJ. The one from 'Ready Player One' is so obviously INTJ (will be a movie soon).

Could Neo from Matrix an INTP or INTJ? Definitely an introvert though.


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

Pretty sure Mulan could be an INTJ, but yeah that is just one instance. She is very logical, goes against social norms, doesn't care about pleasing people and good at making decisions. Also more intuitive rather than sensory type, definitely not NF. 

Oh, Anastasia is probably also an INTJ/P but that's not even Disney. >_<


----------



## semeface (Aug 5, 2014)

because their creators are often nf or sf people...?


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Because NFs are interesting, socially engaged, wear drama on their sleeves and are far more likely to break out into song at 10am on a bustling market street.


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

1.Because Sensors aren't as rebellious, typically.
2.Because Sensors are clearly not creative.
3. A character who feels obligated to play by the rules or logic cannot possibly have a complex struggle.

It also seems many characters have Strong Extraversion or Extroverted Feeling. It's just easier to write them that way. It's one reason why I find the Elsa Type Debate interesting; even if you view her as INFJ there is no denying the large amount of votes for ISTJ, not to mention the long, well thought out arguments for it. So there is definitely some ST traits to her to a lot of people. And she is popular, so it just goes to show that ST users can be interesting as well. I know INFJs are unique, but think about it the other way; an ST (ISTJ, especially) written as a complex, beloved character? Now THAT is something you don't see too often, and for those who see her as such, she is equally unique. It's also worth noting that ISTJs seem to relate to her as much as INFJs, another interesting thing. Also, while some INFJs object to Elsa sharing their type I haven't seen an ISTJ deny it yet.

But, I am not here to talk exclusively about Elsa, even if she gets the most attention. I want to ask: how many princesses are simply T Dom? The only ones I can think of would be Elsa, Tianna, Meg and maybe Merida (if you count them) and possibly Mulan. I dare you to find an NT one (any NT female you come up with, I'm not that cruel!) 

Now I am going to list characters often typed as ENFP and INFJ. Keep in mind, I don't necessarily agree with these typing but they have come up often enough to be mentioned here; if you like, give me your take on them.

ENFP
Alladin
Genie
Simba
Anna
Rapunzel
Ariel

INFJ
Pocahontas
Elsa
Mulan
Belle
Rafiki
Tadashi 

I'll add more when I think of them.

Questions:
1. Which of the types do we see the least of in Disney stories?
2. Which types are the best/ worst portrayed?
3. Have you noticed any trends specific to each type? (I.E, this type 
is usually the sidekick.)


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Last time I remember Disney was meant for little Children, an ESTJ would be kinda funny to see.


----------



## a crack in the sky (Dec 9, 2016)

Not all Disney protagonists are NFs. 

Aladdin is an ESTP. Ariel from The Little Mermaid is ENFP. Cinderella is an SFJ, Quasimodo is ISFP (I think), Mulan is probably ISTP. To me it seems like most of Disney's protagonists are sensors.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Should I write up an ISTP or ENTP character and send it to Disney? ;3

My ISTP character went through a trauma and so she doesn't talk. She keeps to herself and sticks in the shadows. She is only understood by her older sister (ENFJ, hah~) and usually communicates through dramatic facial expressions, hand and arms movements, grunts. She carries weapons at all times. They're always on her. She's a master at utilizing them, making her a deadly fighter. She is indeed a princess, overshadowed by her older sister, but that suits her fine. She doesn't care much. There is another side of her. The side that doesn't talk, only rarely to another character. The first time you see it is when she's captured after being washed on shore. She wakes in a room full of strangers only to discover all her weapons were removed from her body. She becomes like a wild animal and only her sister can calm her. When you see in her eyes, you see fear. You see a child. She could be naked and it wouldn't make a difference so long as she has a dagger on her. (backstory: before discovering who their father was, a prince, she and her siblings lived a regular life, where their village would always be attacked. As a child she was woken from her sleep as "they" came , searching the houses, searching for any signs of treachery from the villagers. In an alternate story, she was raped on an occasion but this is Disney.) Sleeping with a dagger makes her feel safe. And having been through rape (again, it'll be subtle in a kid movie) she's never felt comfortable with her femininity. As a princess she's expected to behave a certain way, but how can you make someone like that wear a gown and stop carrying daggers and glaring at people? The love interest (yes, I'm including one) is a dude she feels comfortable around. She talks to him. Throughout the story after she meets him, he guides her. He doesn't force her to wear gowns, or to talk, or to behave like everyone else. Just for her to know that she doesn't have to be scared anymore, and to accept that there's nothing wrong with being a girl and or being feminine.
Bonus: She almost single-handedly protects the kingdom from a fleet of pirates who had risen to take the city (the same pirates who tried to enslave her village) proving herself to everyone.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

@Ghost Insane I can see an ESTJ character as being the strong one in the family that had to put up with stuff and they decide to leave, not realizing until it's almost too late that their family, no matter how difficult the situation, needs them. And no struggles can change the fact that they all love each other and need each other.

As for an ENTP/ENTJ I can see them as an ex-criminal, disdained by the upper classes. A prince/princess who has to rule the kingdom on their own is facing a threat, and the only one who has any experience fighting with these guys is said ENTP/ENTJ, rotting in a dungeon. After seeing how effective they were, the INFJ prince/princess decides to keep them around despite being warned not to. ENTP/ENTJ is secretly plotting to take over, seeing that they now have the people's favor, but not too long after realize they've developed feelings for the prince/princess and are caught between this and their ambitions.


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

@winterishere

I've seen Flynn Rider from 'Tangled' typed as ENTP, that sort of fits a little bit what you describe


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

True, sometimes these ideas are subconciously based on other things I've seen before.


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

winterishere said:


> True, sometimes these ideas are subconciously based on other things I've seen before.


Sorry, it wasn't a dig at all! D: just thought I'd mention it since it reminded me of that. Would love to see more of that kind of dynamic though.


----------



## StaticPulse (Nov 9, 2016)

They don't make all of them NF's. There's too often a bias in the people typing that regardless of the characters strength, if they show universally human traits, they must be NF's.


----------

